#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-12
<khoover> any actives?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<khoover> NEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
 * genii-around makes more coffee, shares it
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-13
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dscassel_> Moo.
<BluesKaj> How Now Brown Cow , dscassel :)
<BluesKaj> What's New With You ?
<dscassel> BluesKaj: Busy. Work, Kwartzlab... not a lot of Ubuntu stuff since the Global Jam, sadly.
<BluesKaj> desktop wars ?
<dscassel> You mean like Gnome vs Unity vs KDE?
<dscassel> ...vs Openbox vs LXDE vs monad...
<genii-around> Did I drop into the middle of a desktop environment debate? ;)
<dscassel> genii-around: twm forever!
<genii-around> Thats a pretty old one! When I first saw linux, the main desktops were twm, fvwm, enlightenment, .... kde was at version 1.2
<BluesKaj> dscassel, no unity vs gnome3 vs gnome shell vs classic gnome vs .... who knows what :)
<cyphermox> dscassel: ratpoison!
<genii-around> I keep meaning to try that one... gui without a mouse sounds interesting
<dscassel> BluesKaj: Same thing. :)
<BluesKaj> no dscassel , I meant within  gnome
<dscassel> cyphermox: I like the *idea* of tiling window managers, but I'm a bit too wedded to my mouse.
<cyphermox> make no mistake, I can't use it either
 * cyphermox uses unity, and I consider it somewhat part of my contract to do so
<dscassel> I've been using a mouse since 1988.  I *need* it.
<dscassel> cyphermox: heh. :)
<cyphermox> ;)
<cyphermox> although that goes along with using xubuntu and kubuntu :)
<dscassel> BluesKaj: Yeah, I know.  I just roll my eyes, really.
<dscassel> People should use what they like. Full stop.
<cyphermox> absolutely
<cyphermox> just mentioning that all three installed at the same time on the same system is absolutely doable, and usually works pretty well
<dscassel> Yeah.
<cyphermox> with the exception that my notifications are horrendously disfigured in Unity if the xubuntu stuff is installed.. they start growing buttons and all
<dscassel> It looks like gnome-panel is going to be pretty stock standard, though.
<dscassel> It's a shame there's not an easy way to get back the "Classic" Ubuntu interface people are used to.
<dscassel> I'm sure that'll come, though.
<BluesKaj> yeah, I started , on the job with various instrument application control software that used guis ...and the lovely orange on black/blcak on orange monitor colours :)
<genii-around> It's making it hard to convince people to use Ubuntu
<cyphermox> oh, there is
<dscassel> genii-around: What is? That it changes?
<cyphermox> dscassel: install gnome-session-fallback; you get the "Classic" gnome thing, except it's the new fallback from gnome-shell, so it's the gnome-panel with clock in the middle and all of that
<dscassel> It'll stop changing soon. Transitions are hard.
<dscassel> cyphermox: Cool.
<genii-around> dscassel: Unity for desktop choice mostly
<dscassel> genii-around: I actually like Unity.  So I scratch my head at that one.
<dscassel> I agree that presenting people with a choice straight off the bat is a turn-off.
<dscassel> People don't know what a "desktop environment" is, far less how to pick one.
<dscassel> The answer, I guess, is to talk to them first.  Find out what they want.  If they want to resurrect an old XP machine and don't like change, maybe lubuntu is the answer.
<genii-around> Heh, yes.
<dscassel> If they like flashy GUIs and Windows 7, maybe kubuntu.  If they're a Mac fan, Unity.
<BluesKaj> a stable DE is best as default , not one that is as buggy as Unity
<dscassel> BluesKaj: cyphermox would be interested in any bugs you might have.
<cyphermox> probably, yes
<dscassel> 11.04 unity is a 1.0 release.
<dscassel> It's not going to stay buggy.
<cyphermox> even saying it's buggy tends to be usage specific
<dscassel> 11.04 unity users are, for better of for worse, beta testers.
<cyphermox> I found it was usable, despite the issues
<dscassel> I use it every day.  Even now, it's much better on 11.04 than at release.
<genii-around> I couldn't get it on my netbook due to Intel graphics card
<BluesKaj> dscassel, I don't rub gnome ...anymore ...tried it, but from the queries on #ubuntu about unity fixes . it's not difficult to see Unity has a lot of bugs
<BluesKaj> run
<dscassel> I'm not going to begrudge anyone running KDE if that's what they prefer.
<dscassel> I'd hear it from txwikinger if I did anyway. :)
<txwikinger> dscassel: what did you do now? ;)
<dscassel> I'm telling people Unity isn't so bad. :)
 * txwikinger does not give opinions on things he does not use
<dscassel> genii-around: Unity 2D is coming.  Driver support for compiz isn't really unity's fault...
<genii-around> It's just frustrating, mostly.
<dscassel> Yeah. Beta testing often is. :)
 * txwikinger thinks Gnome and Unity are going through the same user issue as KDE did when changing to KDE4
 * txwikinger wonders how long desktop wars will go on... aren't we getting into the age of the cloud?
<BluesKaj> google is working on that...wonder when it will be officilaly released
<txwikinger> Not only google
<BluesKaj> who else ?
<genii-around> Amazon for one
<BluesKaj> what does amazon call their cloud OS?
<cyphermox> Amazon allows you to choose the OS you put on the instances
<cyphermox> otherwise I guess it's just called AWS
<txwikinger> rackspace does a lot of cloud stuff
<txwikinger> Canadian Cloud Computing
<txwikinger> Well.. and then there is Ubuntu server with lots of cloud stuff
 * txwikinger also does cloud stuff
<dscassel> Then there's tablets and smartphone OSes.
<dscassel> As I see it, everything is up for grabs.
<khoover> ...isn't cloud computing what people left behind to go to the desktop model?
<dscassel> The only thing for certain is computing a few years from now won't look anything like it does now.
<khoover> server-client?
<dscassel> khoover: It's the circle of life. :)
<khoover> dscassel, i dislike it already
<khoover> my hardware is my hardware, no sharing it with god knows how many other people.
<dscassel> khoover: I, for one, am glad that free software allows one to tailor their computing any way they want. :)
<dscassel> Mac users, for example, don't have the option of saying "Nuts to all this cloud stuff!"
<dscassel> They're getting it whether they like it or not.
<txwikinger> dscassel: No.. there was no cloud
<txwikinger> there was only one server
<khoover> dscassel, see, that i can agree on.
<txwikinger> and the communication lines were very expensive
<txwikinger> I think the cloud has a lot more opportunities for free software
<txwikinger> Most cloud stuff is linux
<khoover> txwikinger, weren't clients, for the most part, either local to the server or run over dial-up?
<dscassel> *nods*
<txwikinger> khoover: well.. first it was always one server.. and dumm terminals
<txwikinger> dumb
<txwikinger> with very long lines
<txwikinger> very slow.. very unreliable
<txwikinger> well.. before that were punch cards actually
<txwikinger> even slower and even more unreliable
 * txwikinger ask for a roll call who all has used the kermit terminal software before
<txwikinger> Or who has ever use EBSDIC
<txwikinger> +d
<khoover> in all likelihood, i wasn't born then.
<txwikinger> young crowd :D
<genii-around> txwikinger: Yes, used kermit :)
<txwikinger> genii-around: ;)
<genii-around> In fact our FreeNet server here still has CLI login for users where they can use Lynx, Pine, etc
<dscassel> txwikinger: I got on at vt100.
<txwikinger> kermit was fantastic.. implicit EBSDIC <-> ASCII conversion and everything
<dscassel> Probably vt220 or something, actually.
<txwikinger> dscassel: Ever wrote software for an IBM 360?
<genii-around> Bleh, batches
<dscassel> txwikinger: Nope.
<khoover> txwikinger, i believe i tried to make one in minecraft once.
<txwikinger> that was a drag.. those system call were criminal
<dscassel> All SunOS/Solaris in school.
<genii-around> Our school had a few cool old computers like a PDP9 and PDP11
<txwikinger> Also. only block devices.. and those registers ... awful
<genii-around> Later on my other school had IRIX/SGI
<txwikinger> we were all happy when we got the first risc computer.. but we had to rewrite all the software to be able to run on risc
<khoover> sorry, i tried to make EDVAC in minecraft
<khoover> couldn't finish reading the specification. >_<
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-14
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-15
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<bregma> hey ho
<cropalato> if "halt" and "poweroff" are links to "reboot", why they behave differently, by default?
<khoover> what's this referring to, again?
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-16
<khoover> oh, anyone here know about board-gaming groups near Markham, ON?
<khoover> got BSG: The Board Game, and have no one to play it with. T_T
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<bregma> cold this morning... refreshing
<dscassel> Had to do some furnace maintenance, but managed to get that done this morning.
<dscassel> Cold last night, though.
 * genii-around sets the thermostat to 15℃ and gets out the sweater
<BluesKaj> yup genii-around dscassel , we had frost on the rooftops here this AM
<BluesKaj> it was '0' when I got up at 7
<genii-around> I don't mind being cold. It's when it's wet and cold together!
<johanbr> crap crap crap, the Gnome "Boston Summit" is in Montreal this year, but it's the one weekend I can't go :(
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-17
<BobJonkman> Off to attend and present at Software Freedom Day, today 10:00am to 4:00pm at the @workingcentre  http://ur1.ca/53wve #sfd
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-18
<BluesKaj> hey all
<willwh> hi guys :]
<willwh> anyone awake? I just moved from debian -> ubuntu server -> and I'm just verifying my setup
<willwh> I am having some issue with my apache set up
<willwh> I have a ~/public_html per user (I am not using userdir)
<willwh> and simply define them in ~/etc/apache2/sites-available/whatever.ext
<willwh> If I; a2dissite default, a2ensite mysite.ext && service restart apache2
<willwh> I get permission issues
<willwh> although - my primary group is www-data, and -> chown -R willwh:www-data ~/public_html
#ubuntu-ca 2012-09-10
<archpower> hey
#ubuntu-ca 2012-09-12
<BobJonkman> Hi all:  Is there an "apt-remove-repository" like there is an "apt-add-repository"?
<BobJonkman> Apparently the answer is ppa-purge
<BobJonkman> But I ended up rm'ing the file in /etc/sources.list.d
#ubuntu-ca 2012-09-14
<cyphermox> dscassel_: nice to see there is some epic thread starting on the ML ;)
#ubuntu-ca 2012-09-15
<BobJonkman> Epic thread starts here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ca/2012-September/009671.html
<neantpastel> the sun is goind down on earth i guess
#ubuntu-ca 2013-09-11
<BobJonkman> Hey everybodeee! Ubuntu Global Jam in Kitchener on Saturday. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ca/2013-September/010140.html
<BobJonkman> Anybody else having a UGJ?
#ubuntu-ca 2013-09-13
<johanbr> slightly OT: Canadian government sabotages encryption standard: http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/09/10/government-announces-steps-to-restore-confidence-on-encryption-standards/
<johanbr> if this bothers you, write to your MP!
<BobJonkman> johanbr: I dunno. Sound on-topic to me. Those encryption standards are baked in to GNU/Linux too, including all the Ubuntu distros
<johanbr> BobJonkman: right, I guess it could be on-topic if liberally interpreted
#ubuntu-ca 2013-09-14
<KitchenerJam> Hey Everybodeee!  Ubuntu Global Jam is in full swing in Kitchener
<BobJonkman> Hey Everybodee! Got some pics of the Kitchener Global Jam at http://pix.ie/ubuntuca/album/475387/detailed
<BobJonkman> A few more pics: https://twitter.com/chaslinux/status/378910396020953088/photo/1 and https://twitter.com/chaslinux/status/378911062307123200/photo/1
#ubuntu-ca 2014-09-12
<Neo31> hello folks :)
<Neo31> are u gonna jam this release?
<genii> Neo31: I'm having the usual Toronto release party on the day-of as usual. Dunno yet about the crews in Kitchener, etc
<Neo31> ok :)
<Neo31> but the release party is not now, now it's UGJ
<genii> Neo31: Our events are listed at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca/  next one is tomorrow
<Neo31> great :)
<Neo31> good luck anyway :)
#ubuntu-ca 2014-09-13
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey guys
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mx4 will house Ubuntu touch :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> coming out in december
<genii> If anyone's wondering, Yes, I'll be at the Toronto Jam
<Akiva-Thinkpad> global jam ftw!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> are you guys busy with it atm?
#ubuntu-ca 2014-09-14
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Global jamming!
<Noxchi> i got a question ... anyone here?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, heya
<Akiva-Thinkpad> whats up?
<Noxchi> finally :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, :P
<Noxchi> ok here is the thing ...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay*
<Noxchi> Is it possible to have the GNOME Flashback Session with the Unity, both at the same time in the Ubuntu Desktop? i have 14.04 installed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gnome flashback?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no idea what that is
<Noxchi> fallback?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fallback... as in, if unity crashes, it defaults to gnome 2.0?
<Noxchi> well like to have the option to choose between 2 sessions on startup
<Noxchi> unity and anything else,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, oh at login
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, so thus, use a gnome session, or use a unity session?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or kde, or xfce
<Akiva-Thinkpad> etc etc
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ?
<Noxchi> btw im new to ubuntu, to linux tho
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, welcome :)
<Noxchi> yes Akiva
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah good question
<Akiva-Thinkpad> So, at the same time.... not really
<Noxchi> (oh good question) makes me feel smart :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i mean, you can't have cake, and eat it too
<Akiva-Thinkpad> however
<Akiva-Thinkpad> at login, you can have the choice
<Akiva-Thinkpad> now
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what makes it a good question, is whether having that choice is a good thing
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so let me explain
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Are you familiar with kde?
<Noxchi> nope
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, okay great
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kde is a desktop environment
<Akiva-Thinkpad> just like unity
<Akiva-Thinkpad> just like gnome
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its what the desktop looks like
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<Noxchi> im ditching windows forever so ive been thro ubuntu since like last weekend and im getting better i guess
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i'll give some screenshots
<Noxchi> alright
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, wow; enjoy the ride
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so... lets see here
 * Akiva-Thinkpad grabs some youtubes
<Noxchi> good ,
<Noxchi> ive been thro lots of youtubes and sites and so ...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/41/Kde-3.2.3-es-es.png
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so that is a picture of someone using a kde3 desktop
<Akiva-Thinkpad> see how it looks kind of similar to windows?
<Noxchi> yeah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> see how it has very blue icons?
<Noxchi> yep
<Akiva-Thinkpad> see how many of the applications start with the letter k?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kate, konquerer
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kedit kwrite
<Noxchi> yeah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> great
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so are you on ubuntu right now?
<Noxchi> yes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay press the super key to bring up the dash
<Noxchi> alright ... and /
<Akiva-Thinkpad> do you know what the super key is?
<Noxchi> yes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay you got the dash; type "gedit"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and a text editor will appear
<Noxchi> opened it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so
<Akiva-Thinkpad> when you install kde, it will often install with a whole set of applications that start with k
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kedit for example
<Noxchi> got that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> when you install gnome, you will do the same
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gedit
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gnome-edit
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kde-edit
<Noxchi> alright
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so say you had two desktop environments
<Akiva-Thinkpad> well, now when you want to edit a document, you will have a kde version of a text editor, and a gnome version
<Akiva-Thinkpad> same thing with the browser
<Akiva-Thinkpad> k browser, gbrowser,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> same thing with the screen brightness settings
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kscreen
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gscreen
<Noxchi> yeah yeah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so what will happen is that when you have kde installed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and you go to your start bar
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it is going to be twice as big
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and sometimes you will have different icons fighting with eachother,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> blue icon here
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kde icon there
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gnome icon elsewhere
<Noxchi> aha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so you can see how having two desktop environments can be troublesome?
<Noxchi> yeah :/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> now from what I understand, new technologies are looking to solve this
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but they are some time down the road
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, what I personally do, is that I just make a multiboot.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so for kde, I'd just run kubuntu
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or maybe opensuse
<Akiva-Thinkpad> for unity, I would run ubuntu
<Noxchi> i see
<Akiva-Thinkpad> for gnome, maybe fedora
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, now I as a developer prefer unity for its functionality
<Akiva-Thinkpad> although I think kde looks nicer
<Akiva-Thinkpad> care to guess why I like unity?
<Noxchi> i dont care much about the look tho ,,, i think its more stable..
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh btw; kde is a desktop environment tailored for people who LOVE choice, and love configuring
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, yah unity is pretty stable; or rather unity7 is
<Noxchi> well for me  as ex-windows ... its very stable
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it isn't going to change any time soon; unity 8 will probably be released in two years
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Actually; I'll tell you a secret
<Noxchi> go ahead
<Akiva-Thinkpad> don't tell anyone, but I actually thought windows 8 looked really nice :)
<Noxchi> really!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that being said, I hated it from a functional point of view
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nothing bugged me more than trying to find out how to change my screen resolution
<Akiva-Thinkpad> because typing it into its search sure didnt help
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but the animations looked nice imo
<Noxchi> well , graphics on ubuntu is a bit cheesy
<Noxchi> but i got a question - as im still new to ubuntu
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Also the file system really bugged me, in that it mirrored itself, cutting down my 20 gig partition, to 10 gigs, minus the os, to 5 gigs, minus the game I wanted to play to -3 gigs
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Arghh!!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> (I wasnt able to play it.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, oh sorry; whats the question?
<Noxchi> well, how about, if im going for a try from unity to gnome,,, and then, is there a way to revert back to unity?  like in case i dont want gnome
<Noxchi> *fallback
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, hmmm good question
<Noxchi> lol i felt stupid asking it tho
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no, its a great question,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its sort of like that windows issue; uninstalling something but the libs remain...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> how easy is it to do with gnome....?
<Noxchi> im not sure i got your question
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, you know what, I am not the best qualified individual for asking this, but if you go into #ubuntu, there are 1600 some odd users who likely have more experience with this than I
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> right
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the reason I like unity as a developer
<Noxchi> aha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is the hud
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its a feature most users don't know about
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the dash is the super key
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the hud is the left alt key
<Noxchi> i actually like it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> press the left alt
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it should say "Please type your command"
<Noxchi> yeah i know hud and dash
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh wow :P
<Noxchi> wait
<Noxchi> it doesnt say PLEASE ! it just says type  your command ! lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> heh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that must be a 14.10 thing
<Noxchi> nope
<Noxchi> 14.04
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh I'm on 14.10
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thats what I mean :P
<Noxchi> oh ok
<Akiva-Thinkpad> heh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> want some other cool secrets?
<Noxchi> btw, do u advice i go for 14.10 right away
<Akiva-Thinkpad> press ctrl+alt+t
<Noxchi> yeah i know that lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, Definitely not, unless you are planning to do some development and testing (ie contributing back to opensource)
<Noxchi> ive been lots of key shortcuts, ive explored almost everything in ccsm
<Akiva-Thinkpad> 14.10 is unstable
<Noxchi> well then im staying on 14.04
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, very cool
<Noxchi> but yeah u can still give me some of what u know,, im still a new baby
<Akiva-Thinkpad> do you know super m?
<Noxchi> thats a new one... nice !
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah search for music
<Akiva-Thinkpad> have it play right away :)
<Noxchi> Cool!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> do you like the terminal at all?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its really fun to learn
<Noxchi> not much but im welling to go for it for sure
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<Noxchi> its actually the main reason i switched to linux
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh great
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so ctrl atl t
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the first thing we will install is guake
<Noxchi> and that is ... ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so in a terminal, type "sudo apt-get install guake"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, its a terminal :P
<Noxchi> guake ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but you activate it by pressing f12
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yep
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the reason it is nice is that it sits on a widget layer
<Akiva-Thinkpad> instead of being a window that you have to manage
<Noxchi> installed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, btw, do you know what "Tab" does in the terminal?
<Noxchi> not yet :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> tab is used for autocompleting
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so type gua
<Noxchi> it does something with completig
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and press tab
<Noxchi> yeah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yep
<Akiva-Thinkpad> now, do you know how to paste in a terminal?
<Noxchi> yeah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> on the keyboard?
<Noxchi> ctrl shift v
<Akiva-Thinkpad> im surprised
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ermmm?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> now im surprised
 * Akiva-Thinkpad checks
<Noxchi> what
<Akiva-Thinkpad> didnt know ctrl shift v worked
<Noxchi> alright now u know lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Yep I learned something
<Akiva-Thinkpad> shorter way to do it, is shift insert
<Akiva-Thinkpad> do you know how to paste the last thing highlighted?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> highlight some text, and then middle click in a text bos
<Akiva-Thinkpad> box*
<Noxchi> im on laptop
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah
<Noxchi> i mean no middle click
<Akiva-Thinkpad> try a double press?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> tapping with both fingers?
<Noxchi> nope
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I think that simulates a middle press
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> get a thinkpad next time if you can :P
<Noxchi> lol okay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> (although not the new ones with their lousy touchpads. Damn apple fad)
<Noxchi> hey btw
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hmmm?
<Noxchi> i installed some webapps
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh I feel sorry for you :P
<Noxchi> but i got a problem i
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah?
<Noxchi> im not able to change font size
<Noxchi> like twitter youtube blabla
<Akiva-Thinkpad> uhmm
<Akiva-Thinkpad> click on the page
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hold ctrl
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and scroll up
<Noxchi> nah that didnt work
<Noxchi> crtl with + doesnt work too
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what kind of web app are you talking about?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> like in chrome?
<Noxchi> right now tried twitter
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hmmm
<Noxchi> no i dont have chrome at all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, okay pro tip in the mean time
<Akiva-Thinkpad> go to the terminal
<Noxchi> alright
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and sudo apt-get install shutter
<Akiva-Thinkpad> shutter is a screenshot tool that makes it super easy to upload screenshots to imgur
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and easy to share
<Noxchi> ah nice
<Noxchi> i use the printscreen one and i kinda like it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I use it all the time; really useful in software development
<Noxchi> ah okay good then
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, yah that is nice, copy to clipboard
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but you still need to upload it to the internet
<Noxchi> yep works with shift for a defined area which makes it good for me
<Akiva-Thinkpad> shutter allows you to do that with a menu command
<Noxchi> good enough
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mmm hmm
<Noxchi> its installing :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, do you do any programming yet?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> say in python?
<Noxchi> nope
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, want to take your first steps into it?
<Noxchi> just a bignner in that ... a bit less
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its really fun
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the reason why learning python is good, is that it is really handy for creating scripts
<Noxchi> it is and im welling to go for it,,,  my main knowledge is more into networking and troubleshooting and so on... but later ive been digging more into open source and welling to go further
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I use it a lot to generate code funny enough
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh a networking guru
 * Akiva-Thinkpad bows
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<Noxchi> lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> networking is the devil for me
<Akiva-Thinkpad> not really, but it sort of is
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its like a swamp
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that trecking through it just feels slow and arduous
<Akiva-Thinkpad> anyways
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, http://codebunk.com/b/6577480/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hop on over here
<Akiva-Thinkpad> we can edit python together
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and even run the scripts there
<Noxchi> just a second
<Noxchi> i dont wana forget that thing i asked you about... the font size in webapps
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, open up shutter and show me this webapp you are speaking of
<Akiva-Thinkpad> once you take the screenshot, press left alt, type "Export"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and choose imgur
<Noxchi> http://tinypic.com/r/30li9m9/8
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh god, not tinypic
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so many ads!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> imgur always best :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> humm
<Noxchi> see that tiny small font, its in all webapps ... (webapps im talking about are those which ubuntu suggests you to install
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, try using the hud
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and typing in "zoom"
<Noxchi> k lets see
<Akiva-Thinkpad> you should see a "zoom in " option
<Akiva-Thinkpad> if the webapp is running in firefox
<Akiva-Thinkpad> if its not, then bug filing time :)
<Noxchi> nope nothing ... only options are reload and quit
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, yah sorry can't help you then
<Noxchi> would that be possible if i used chromium?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> file a bug maybe; although you would need to sign up for launchpad first
<Noxchi> :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> don't know
<Noxchi> i signed up yesterday lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> then find the web app in question
<Noxchi> well do
<Noxchi> now im in codebunk if u still wana
<Akiva-Thinkpad> anyways onto python
<Noxchi> Akiva-Thinkpad:  cant type anything
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh wait
<Akiva-Thinkpad> one sec
<Akiva-Thinkpad> go ahead
<Noxchi> i didnt notice the box on the right lower corner... now im typing but not able to send
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nope; I had to enable collaboration
<Akiva-Thinkpad> go ahead
<Noxchi> Akiva-Thinkpad:
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, heya
#ubuntu-ca 2015-09-11
<zosky> hi my fellow cannucks. anyone fellow night owls out there ?
#ubuntu-ca 2015-09-12
<Fre3Bear> Hails
#ubuntu-ca 2015-09-13
<Fre3Bear> Hello Canadians!
<Fre3Bear> Anyone in Alberta? I'm in Calgary.
<Fre3Bear> Hello.
#ubuntu-ca 2016-09-15
<genii> FYI: Yakkety Yak release party confirmed for Toronto Oct 13 8pm onwards at Alio Cafe as usual, free cupcakes and coffee
#ubuntu-ca 2018-09-15
<obrown> Hi, I nees help with a problem I can't solve...I have a black screen when booting after upfrade to 18.04
<obrown> need*
